# Need advice



## Green24 (May 29, 2016)

I have been on trt for near 9 months now at 250mg. Test C a week.  I know the testosterone increases protein synthesis but reduces collagen synthesis by a lot making you feel like an old man.

My question is, what can you take along with testosterone to help with collagen synthesis?

Will a low level injection a week let's say around 100mg to 150mg of test C promote collagen synthesis?  I heard that at low levels it does but seeking confirmation from people here.  Also heard that levels of anything over 200MG a week your collagen synthesis goes down.

By the way 250 MG. A week and hcg put me at 950ng. And Free T of 25


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2016)

Green24 said:


> I have been on trt for near 9 months now at 250mg. Test C a week.  I know the testosterone increases protein synthesis but reduces collagen synthesis by a lot making you feel like an old man.
> 
> My question is, what can you take along with testosterone to help with collagen synthesis?
> 
> ...



Just curious why you ask though? Are you having joint pain? If so what's your e2 at? Are you taking an AI?  Do you eat a high carb diet? Are you obese according to BMI? 

Also did you mean 150mg of test c in paragraph 3? Or did you mean nandrolone?


----------



## Megatron28 (May 29, 2016)

Green24 said:


> I have been on trt for near 9 months now at 250mg. Test C a week.  I know the testosterone increases protein synthesis but reduces collagen synthesis by a lot making you feel like an old man.
> 
> My question is, what can you take along with testosterone to help with collagen synthesis?
> 
> ...



I don't know many guys on TRT that actually have a problem with this unless they already had bad joints.  Some choose to run a therapeutic dose of Deca (e.g. 200mg/wk).


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2016)

I wouldn't think you need to worry about this on HRT dosing..even at high dosing this sort of thing takes a long time.. I'd need to look up some clinical studies on this but I have read this before. I've also read deca will indeed increase collagen synthesis significantly but it's not Type 1 synthesis (the most important and preferred collagen type). I believe deca increases more type 2 or type 3 synthesis vs. type 1. I believe this also goes for winstrol...this improper ratio of collagen synthesis types can lead to brittle tendons..the normal mesh like cross-linkage synthesis pattern is disrupted. This is why guys who abuse the shit out of compounds like winni are more likely to snap their tendons..my buddy abused winni and tore both his bicep tendons on it. 

Again I'd need to find the studies on these so I could be wrong on this. I'm only 24 so I don't feel any negative sides while running high doses of testosterone or deca..deca alleviated my joint pains.


----------

